# Compatible?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

This may sound dumb, but I really am wondering.... can Amano Shrimp be in a tank with Honey Gourami?

I would never put small shrimp like Red Cherries in with them, because a Honey could fit one of those in their mouths no problem.... but Amano shrimp are quite a bit bigger.... and Honey's don't seem to have overly large mouths?

I'm finding conflicting info' around the internet.... some say they have kept them together no problem and some say it doesn't work.

Also:

What about a Bamboo shrimp with the Honeys or with Angle fish? They are waaaaaay to big to be eaten, but I'm wondering if the Honeys or Angels would nip the feeding feathers of the bamboo's arms while it sits up high in the tank to feed.... any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

It shouldn't be problem. The shrimp move fast and stay near the bottom, while the Gouramiis stay near the top. The Gouramiis have small mouths and shouldn't try to eat the shrimp. Even the Cherry Shrimp might be OK. They seem to be experts at hiding.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Amanos may be too big for the Gourami. Some say the same for an Angel, but I have seen mine eat them before.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Neon and Ben.

Any ideas about either Gourami or Angels nipping Bamboo shrimp "feathers"?


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have seen my male Dwarf Gourami try to eat one of my Red Cherry Shrimp but the shrimp was too fast and got away. I havent seen any shrimp in a few days so I dont know if he ate any or not. I put three in the tank a week ago and saw one two days ago and saw two at the same time two days before that. i havent ever seen all three at the same time. They really do hide well so I am thinking/hoping they didnt get eaten. Guy at my LFS said the Gourami wouldnt eat the shrimp but from what saw he would if he could.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

You know my stories about epic battles between shrimp and betta...I'm not sure about the rest of the gourami/betta family though. They might get along better


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Kehy said:


> You know my stories about epic battles between shrimp and betta...I'm not sure about the rest of the gourami/betta family though. They might get along better


Wait a minute I dont want to hijack your thread here but: epic battle, gourami/betta family? Would a betta try to eat RCS?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

sschreiner5 said:


> Wait a minute I dont want to hijack your thread here but: epic battle, gourami/betta family? Would a betta try to eat RCS?


Gouramis and bettas are in the same family, the anabantids, the labyrinth organ fish. When I had shrimp and bettas together, the betta would eventually kill the shrimp (only tried with ghosts and amanos, which are bigger and more aggressive than RCS), but before that happened, the shrimp would cut off pieces of the betta's fins.


----------

